# Uncertainty



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I have debated myself numerous times, whether I am INTP or INFP. For some unknown reason, I can't really convince myself that I'm INTP, because I have deep passions and emotions about certain things and people. I usually avoid arguments and debates. I was just wondering how I came across to you all.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe it is custom for people that are NTs to try and convince themselves they are other types. I have had the feeling that I am a ENFP even though I know I'm not, because I act nothing like a feeler. It's because NTs are not really people that like to be grouped. We don't like to be told that we are something. So even though we know we are we'll try and stand against that. 

That's my two cents. I believe you're a INTP.

OT: How the hell did I write more in a comment then you did in a blog!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Heh, my first reaction to my result, back in high school, was to say, "No, that can't be right." lol. I misunderstood what intuiting was in the MBTI sense, so I thought I was supposed to be ISTP or ISTJ. 
Thanks. So does no one else have an opinion? 

Haha, you wrote ~60% more than I wrote.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Honestly, you struck me as more F than other INTPs. Maybe you have a strong Fi?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

My Fi is lower than my Fe. I can understand; my writings have been called very INFP.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, so it would make sense for you to be an INTP, then. I also feel like I have a strong Fe, though not as strong as my Fi. The whole Fi/Fe, Ti/Te is a little confusing to me. Where would Fe be on the function level if my primary function was Fi?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Sel, it would not be on your function list, according to MBTI. However, my Te, I think, was unusually high for an INTP, so it's something you'd have to test, if you're interested. cryptonia had a thread on just that kind of test a while back, it's in the personality test subforum. 

@Liam, I just noticed. ENFP? wtf?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

"ENFP? WTF?"

Hmm?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

"I have had the feeling that I am a ENFP even though I know I'm not..." 
I could understand thinking ENTJ, but ENFP...? Eh, w/e. 

And don't you have some blogs to write? Or whatever else it is you're putting off? :wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Laugh* You couldn't see me as a ENFP?

I've got a awesome new story I heard from Phil about a Santa Claus Gang.... I mean yes I have stuff to do. I should be sleeping, but ofcourse I dislike that. Its not very productive.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope. Especially not if Lance is ENFP. Nothing against him, but I just don't think the two of you are _that_ similar. 
Of course, I don't know you irl. 

Hm, I almost like that better than the granny gang. (Hmm, I need to look up the cypherpunk granny...) And yes, staying up through the morning, doing nothing on the forum is so much more productive than sleeping. Because we all know that sleeping is completely optional, completely unnecessary for allowing the brain to function properly. [/sarcasm]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not "doing nothing on a forum" I just made a twitter page and design. Which means I have one more thing to get bored of and forget about in about a month. So far it seems okay, better then texting everyone I guess, but still. I'll get to sleep for about 10 hours tomorrow, then I get to be Santa Claus, No Guns Involved!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I stand corrected.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

It's hard to say, because I kind of consider you the prototypical INTP. The person I know that you most remind me of also says she's an INTP, and she can actually be quite emotional at times. She has this thing where she'll be extremely emotional for a short time, then switch back to her default setting, which is to go around absorbing as much information as possible and sorting it out in her brain.


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

You don't 'feel' like the INFPs here, for my two cents.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe you're borderline between the 2? INTPs can have emotions. It's the matter of how you make your decisions.


----------



## intheclouds (Oct 13, 2009)

Admitting that you are, in fact, an INTP is not admitting that you are callous and unfeeling. Unfortunately it means that you will struggle trying to convince others. I also think the fact that you are taking so much time to arrive at a conclusion gives credit to your P. 
As for INFP.... "INFPs do not like to deal with hard facts and logic."

Is that really you?


----------

